# 3rd Annual Sears September Cyclone Coaster Ride Sep. 2, 2018  Long Beach, CA



## tripple3 (Aug 6, 2018)

Come on out to SoCal with your Bluebirds, Robins, Orioles, Elgins, Chiefs, and J.C. Higgins and more.....
Portfolio Coffee House, 4th & Junipero in Long Beach, CA around 9:30 until 10:30ish to pedal away.
Post here in this thread if you want a Shirt with @Hippie Mike 's artwork screen printed.






Lets tag some owners of Sears Bikes: @cyclingday @Velocipedist Co. @John @cyclonecoaster.com @Robertriley @higgens @fordmike65 @the2finger   @brann.ty@verizon.net @mrg @Freqman1


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 6, 2018)

*Sears September ... everyone has a month to dial in there rides .. Ridden not Hidden .. Frank*


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 6, 2018)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Sears September ... everyone has a month to dial in there rides .. Ridden not Hidden .. Frank



This is Labor Day weekend to plan your trip; recooperate, travel, etc.
Sept. 2 Sunday Ride! Monday off!


----------



## slick (Aug 7, 2018)

Hmmmm...... no Sears bikes in my stable. Guess I'll just bring my Mercury Pacemaker? Hmm.....


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 13, 2018)

I will ride my '42 Elgin Tiki Cruiser sold as a Victory Bike in the Sear's Catalog.



I'm ready and looking forward to it.
There are some really great bikes that show up at Sears September Annual Ride.
Post them up please; How many Robins, Bluebirds, Orioles, ??


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 18, 2018)

2 more weeks 'til September when all the Sears Catalog bikes roll up on Cyclone Coasters 1st Sunday Ride!
I dropped off shirts at the printers and will have them at Next Sundays Cycle Swap at Vets. Stadium Aug. 26, Long Beach.
Lets see what you're bringing to Ride.


----------



## jacob9795 (Aug 19, 2018)

When’s the next swap?


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 19, 2018)

jacob9795 said:


> When’s the next swap?



Most likely November


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 26, 2018)

I more week to Sears September Cyclone Coaster Ride.
I got some shirts printed and will have them at The Cycle Swap in Long Beach today.


----------



## ssum2 (Aug 26, 2018)

in honer of hippie  mike Sears bikes next Sunday


----------



## Rayzway310 (Aug 26, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> I more week to Sears September Cyclone Coaster Ride.
> I got some shirts printed and will have them at The Cycle Swap in Long Beach today.
> View attachment 858422



I would like an xlarge and small. How do I go about it? Yes I Will be at ride


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 26, 2018)

I think I have my wife talked into coming but I need about 6 or so riders to get the good Elgins out there.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 26, 2018)

ssum2 said:


> in honer of hippie  mike Sears bikes next SundayView attachment 859193
> View attachment 859194



I'm envious of the Chief


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 26, 2018)

Here's the 6 I want to bring.  Right now it's the Elgin Swift or Bluebird and the Girls Twin light.  I'm needed 4 more local rides the need an Elgin they can take down and ride


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 27, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> Here's the 6 I want to bring.  Right now it's the Elgin Swift or Bluebird and the Girls Twin light.  I'm needed 4 more local rides the need an Elgin they can take down and ride
> 
> View attachment 859249
> 
> ...



I ended up selling my Elgin motorbike, so I'm down to ride one if you like. Just LMK.


----------



## Robertriley (Aug 27, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> I ended up selling my Elgin motorbike, so I'm down to ride one if you like. Just LMK.



I also need help getting them there to.   If I can get an extra in there I will let you know a couple days before the ride.  You can ride the Swift


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 31, 2018)

Since I don't have any Sears bikes, I've decided to pick one up off my local CL. See you there!
https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/d/sears-roebuck-co-free-spirit/6681793806.html


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 31, 2018)

i started on a 'lil 20" Sears bike; Sunday my Elgin.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 31, 2018)

fordmike65 said:


> Since I don't have any Sears bikes, I've decided to pick one up off my local CL. See you there!
> https://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/d/sears-roebuck-co-free-spirit/6681793806.html
> View attachment 861619
> View attachment 861620



Oh that's sweet! Then you can flip it for a nice profit at the coaster swap in November!


----------



## the2finger (Aug 31, 2018)

Christ, Another day of riding the manifold bike with no brakes


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 31, 2018)

the2finger said:


> Christ, Another day of riding the manifold bike with no brakes



...and whose fault it that??


----------



## the2finger (Sep 1, 2018)

Gotta bring my anchor


----------



## slick (Sep 1, 2018)

I need one of those manifold bikes. On my want list.... 

As far as Sears September.... I dont own any elgins except this ladies war time bike that Mary will be riding. I'll be on something that starts with an S but it's not sold at Sears. Lol


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 1, 2018)




----------



## tripple3 (Sep 2, 2018)

Rayzway310 said:


> I would like an xlarge and small. How do I go about it? Yes I Will be at ride



Look across the street from the Coffee shop where Frank sells Cyclone Coaster Shirts.
I'm riding there so my pal @Cory will get the shirts to the Ride.
See Ya There!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 2, 2018)

Lots of great Sears bikes riding the streets of Long Beach today! I had the pleasure of riding @Velocipedist Co's 1938 Bluebird. Thanks to all those that shared your Elgins and Higgins!


----------



## Rayzway310 (Sep 2, 2018)

Had a Blast!


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## mrg (Sep 2, 2018)

It’s Sears Sept. and a great day for a Cyclone Coaster ride!


----------



## ssum2 (Sep 3, 2018)

Good time at coasters sears ride


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 4, 2018)

Here's to the relics from our past.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 4, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> View attachment 863855
> 
> View attachment 863856
> 
> ...



Awesome!!!! I haven't been there in years. We need to get all the BB's, Robins & Skylarks together for a photoshoot!!!


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 4, 2018)

I had been wanting to get up there for a picture before they tear it down or alter it too much.
So, I figured since I had the 37 Bluebird out, I ought to get the shot while the place was still standing.
I rode around the block, and was surprised to find that there is still a store operating there.
You could hear the torches and grinding equipment inside the carcass.
I think they are going to turn it into some type of apartments or condominiums.
It's not easy to get a good vantage point for a picture.
Those were the best I could do, with all of the hustle and bustle going on.


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 4, 2018)

cyclingday said:


> I had been wanting to get up there for a picture before they tear it down or alter it too much.
> So, I figured since I had the 37 Bluebird out, I ought to get the shot while the place was still standing.
> I rode around the block, and was surprised to find that there is still a store operating there.
> You could hear the torches and grinding equipment inside the carcass.
> ...



Where is that?


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 4, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> Where is that?



Boyle Heights


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 4, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 4, 2018)

Every Bluebird, Robin & Skylark, sold west of the Rockies, passed through that building.


----------

